# NO / Liver



## workouttt (Aug 13, 2007)

Any truth to Nitric Oxide being hard on the Liver, such as using the No-Xplode product?


----------



## workouttt (Aug 13, 2007)

additionally, is is really necessary to cycle off after 12 weeks?


----------



## vortrit (Aug 13, 2007)

I've never heard of it causing liver damage, but someone else may know better.

I personally think it's a good idea to cycle off it in 12 weeks. If I buy a jug of it, which is rare, I take it until it's gone and then I'm done for awhile.


----------



## quark (Aug 14, 2007)

My experience with NO Explode is that your body tends to build up a tolerance to it. Worked great for 5 or 6 weeks but after that the benefits tapered off. Also it gave me the shits.


----------



## nni (Aug 14, 2007)

no xplode is caffeine an NO precursor and a dash of creatine, it wont be hard on your liver, but you shouldnt stay on it for two long for a couple of reasons.

one you will build a caffeine tolerance, two NO also produces free radicals and its not smart to continue use without breaks for long term.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 14, 2007)

nni said:


> one you will build a caffeine tolerance, two NO also produces free radicals and its not smart to continue use without breaks for long term.



What are free radicals?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 14, 2007)

Antioxidants and Free radicals


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks, shit stain!


----------



## workouttt (Aug 14, 2007)

nni said:


> no xplode is caffeine an NO precursor and a dash of creatine, it wont be hard on your liver, but you shouldnt stay on it for two long for a couple of reasons.
> 
> one you will build a caffeine tolerance, two NO also produces free radicals and its not smart to continue use without breaks for long term.



free radicals? omg, any sources or information to back that up... because don't free radicals lead to cancer?

Additionally, what it be find to still consumer alcohol once a week while on no-xplode?


----------



## nni (Aug 15, 2007)

workouttt said:


> free radicals? omg, any sources or information to back that up... because don't free radicals lead to cancer?
> 
> Additionally, what it be find to still consumer alcohol once a week while on no-xplode?



there is a wealth of information about arginine and free radicals. and no free radicals do not cause cancer. free radicals for the most part really aren't that bad, but it is still not something you want to encourage on a long term basis. lots of good NO products contain an anti-oxidant with this purpose in mind.

(check out the writeup for NO Limits in our own product line).


----------



## musclemilk40 (Aug 16, 2007)

*arginine can be damaging to the cardio vascular system not liver*

Long term use can cause the suppleness of your veins to go away.  In other words, all the nitro products are a toned down version of Nitro Glycerine...used for heart patients which immediately dialates the blood vessels to allow more blood flow.   This dialation begins to decline the more you use it...........so if you guys keep chugging down those expensive whey shakes which are loaded with cholesterol you'll be having heart problems down the line. And if your using nitro products,  i would venture to say, NGL wont be an option for you as you lye dying of a heart attack. 

Switch to EGG Protein my brothers....................dont support this ridiculous price increase.   Sorrry, im getting carried away...just saw ON raised their price again.  Im completely using egg until this shit drops again.  

Hope this helps 

im out


----------



## Rasta44 (May 24, 2013)

My liver enzymes are up also, trying to figure out why.  no-explode may be the cause
Steering clear of dangerous body building items


----------



## Jenie (May 24, 2013)

I thought it was good for you. :-0


----------

